# Cheap ways to escape proof?



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

So I just bought the cage on the right for my girls and I've been putting them in it so they can explore. As you can see in the top left corner of the cage Cappuccino is escaping. They all are really well behaved and when they escape they either come straight to me or into their cage. Arya is so good at it she just dives through the bars. And she'll run up to me to say hi and then run back and dive through the bars back into their new larger cage. Hardware cloth is quite expensive and I'm not employed right now so I was wondering if there is a cheaper alternative cause I need to get those girls in their new cage asap. I have three boys who are in a cage way too small for them. I thought I'd have had a bigger cage for the girls way sooner than it took me to get this one so I did not intend to have the boys in a tiny cage at all. 

Also wanted to note that once I do escape proof the new cage they will not be able to chew through the bottom as the cage sits inside of it and not on top of it. Also because I have no doubt someone would bring it up, there is very little water in the water bottle as I need to clean it and I'm trying not to waste too much of the water as we are almost out of bottled water and need to buy some more. 
I AM unemployed but I am also a freelance artist and always have a way to make money as long as I have a computer, tablet and internet (and power of course). So if I have to buy the hardware cloth I will without hesitation if there is no other option. As I really need to get the boys into a bigger cage. I'd put them in the new big cage but they are like half the size of the girls.

I was also wondering if the girls are going to be getting any bigger. They are still small but I don't think they have been growing. 
I've also been debating putting the boys in the larger cage because one of my girls, Toast, is extremely clumsy and has fallen several times in the new cage already, having her in a cage with that big of a drop scares me a little.

This is the cage my boys are in right now. It does have climbing space and they have a hammock there to sleep in to but its just way too small and they should have way more space. 









I did not intend for them to be in this more than a car ride. I had a cage I was supposed to buy (Critter nation double) but they flaked out on me and had me drive an hour to the location and an hour back.


----------

